# Life



## 23214 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, my name is "catbootz", and I am a fourteen year old girl recently "diagnosed" with IBS.Perhaps I should start from the beginning. I've been very depressed most of my life, until last year. I worked so hard to get my life in place, and I was considerably happy for perhaps the first time. Actually, its a little stupid to continue, because all of you have probably experienced this, or something similar before. (stupid doctors, pain, bloating, exhaustion, etc.) I've dealt with this the past 4 monthes having no idea what it was. I looked it up on Wikipedia, and realised the description was me exactly, to the last symptom. We told the doctors, and they agree. (I can assure you, I was quite annoyed that I was ahead of the doctors, after 4 monthes of them doing nothing, and 1 day of myself doing research.)I don't want to seem like I'm giving up, but this is gone on too long only to find I'm going to have to live with it. This is not a life. I'm tired of being to sick to move, and everyone thinking "Oh, she's just so laaaazy!" or not being able to have any social life, because I've missed 3 monthes of school. I've always had trouble fitting in, being quite mature for my age; as some would say.My parents are no help. They just get annoyed with my "chronic" complaining about the pain, and my bored attempt at living. I used to try my hardest, to go to school, do my homework, and to truly enjoy my love of running, just like I used to. But if I try to run now, I commonly have to double over in pain and/or vomit whatever I've eaten in the past 6 hours. I've given all that up completely by now, but they still expect me to act "normal" around everyone, and act like (for example) going for a 2 hour drive is no big deal. I tell them it's hell, and they say I'm just wallowing in my pain.I feel like my life is worthless. If I can't enjoy life, to truly live like the rest, what is the point at all?I feel like I've been through death already, so quickening the process shouldn't be that painful.It was pretty desperate, but I decided to post here. I hope it is worth it.Sincerely,Another Faceless Drone


----------



## 22859 (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't give up! You can get through this! Having to go through hard times like you have, and we all have, makes you stronger. I'm 15 and I've also been out of school for about 3 months on and off this fall. I go to a boarding school far away from home and they just aren't up to dealing with a chronic illness kid. I've been home this time since before halloween and I might get to go back next Saturday. It sucks to have to miss out on so many activities and things with my friends, but I'm getting used to it. The school I had been going to is very outdoorsy/athletic, and like you, when I excercise I double over in pain. I'm worried that when I go back I won't be able to do the sports and hiking and they'll make me leave again. I agree that parents and other people who don't have IBS just think we're lazy and want us to act normal, they don't understand. Other people can be empathetic but they can't truly undestand unless they've been there and had IBS. That is why this group is good, everyone HAS been there, and knows how hard it is. Have you tried taking any medicine or anything to help with your symptoms? Have you had tests to diagnose your IBS? Good luck! and don't give in to your IBS!


----------



## 21791 (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to tell you that you can not give up. I have a six year old daughter that was diagnosed at 18months with Ulcerative colitis. She has been through so much. When she has had flare ups in the past she would go to the bathroom 20plus times a day full of blood. It has been a very long journey for her and she is doing well now. Please read her story HAILEYS LETTER under ulcerative colitis. Miracles do happen and you need to believe that. I am here to tell you that they do. I know it is hard being a teenager and dealing with the pain you have, but trust me and know that things will get better. Please talk to your parents and to your doctor. Tell them exactly how you feel, and don't hold anything back. Life is full of challenges and every challenge will turn you into the person you are meant to be. I want you to continue to post exactly how you feel, writing your feelings down is a wonderful way to release the saddness and anger that you feel.I myself had so much saddness seeing my little girl so controled by this illness. Then I stopped letting the illness control me and starting educating myself anyway possible to help her feel better.Please take to heart what I am telling you and know that I am here to talk.Kelly


----------

